# Hayes Vs Harrison.....



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Personally l am that sick of hearing the pair of bell ends trash talking l hope Tyson steps in the ring and knocks the pair of them the fu*k out.

But what do you guys think ?

Will it be the "haymaker" ( whatever)

Or

the other pr**k ??

OR

A BORING LOAD OF CRAP LIKE THE OTHER DEBARCLE HARRISON WAS ON AND THEY NEVER PUNCHED EACH OTHER FOR TEN ROUNDS ???


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

HAHA

I like the hayemaker he makes me laugh

If Haye loses I will not watch boxing again until mayweather bangs out that little freak looking ****er Manny

either way if fraudly wins I will not watch boxing


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

honestly harrison doesn't stand a chance as he is quite simply gash

Haye isn't much better but will at least give it a go

It will either be a two second fight or a slug fest that will get stopped on cuts

personally think it will be the former, hence I'm not paying to watch it


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

lol,if hay dosent knock him out inside 3 ,il shave all my hair off.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

is it just me that thinks this shows just how bad the heavyweight division is

rewind to ten years ago and look at this sort of a fight compared to nowadays

audley shouldn't even be getting paid to fight he's that cr*p


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Crap fight.

Haye KO 1 or 2 if he fancies just walking Audrey down.

Probably mid round if Audrey does his usual A-Farce routine of looking like he is going to **** himself when someone throws a punch at him. The Ref probably stops it with Audrey in his shell up against the ropes.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i've a feeling this one's gonna be a snoozefest.....

2 [email protected] fighters. i hope fraudly is KO'd...but i doubt it will happen.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Was anybody in Manchester today?? David Hayes was shopping with all his body guards!! First saw him in M & S then on Deansgate. This was before his weigh in.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

jimbo said:


> Was anybody in Manchester today?? David Hayes was shopping with all his body guards!! First saw him in M & S then on Deansgate. This was before his weigh in.


do you remember when he sounded klitchsko (?) out in that shopping area, he was just looking at him like he was a di*k that was preventing him from shopping

on a different note here's part of the press conference ">


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

davetherave said:


> do you remember when he sounded klitchsko (?) out in that shopping area, he was just looking at him like he was a di*k that was preventing him from shopping


No, who was that??


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Haye to win in round 4 or 5


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Harrison round 10 and i will be 500 notes better off


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

jimbo said:


> No, who was that??


haye, from what i remember he was trying to get to vitali and ended up going against valuev


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Depends how Harrison has been training he's no mike Tyson or Ali he's plain crap but I see potential when he gets going.

David Gaye will win as much as I dislike the big gobbed ***


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

Decent money would be taken on Haye in 3 but the sensible bet sees Harrison sparked in 6.

Harrison is the Olympic hype that never was, I have sparred with people that Harrison couldn't close in 4 rounds as punch bags!

Haye is no show stopper but he aint a mug.

God, I miss a decent heavyweight sceene :thumb:


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Haye will knock him out before round 6


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Funny how this thread has shown up the dislike for BOTH of them.

They dont seem to have many fans so who the hell is gonna pay to watch it ??


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Saw the weigh in on bbc yesterday.

Have to say Audley didn't look in very good condition at all. Haye came in looking sharp though.

I reckon Haye will win but it won't be as quick as everyone anticipates


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

hope they knock each other out at the same time, can't be doing with either of their hyped up bullsh!t............

you'd have to PAY ME to watch that sh!te......

better fights in my pub..............


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

haye will win it but as said they are both quite crap really. either of the klitchko's would take haye out and even they arent anything like as good as the heavyweights of 5-10 years ago.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

It shows how much of a joke the division is in that Harrison even has this opportunity.

Quite like Haye although he wouldn't have been anywhere good enough to have won a world title even going back 6 years ago.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I think the Klitchko's are tvvats too and that Haye will bang them pair of jokers out.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

redneil75 said:


> haye will win it but as said they are both quite crap really. *either of the klitchko's would take haye out *and even they arent anything like as good as the heavyweights of 5-10 years ago.


Ditto.

Im no boxing expert but the two V's look a step above Haye at present


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Funny how this thread has shown up the *dislike* for BOTH of them.
> 
> They dont seem to have many fans so who the hell is gonna pay to watch it ??


i dont think its a dislike,seems everones saying how cr4p they are at

boxing,because there were alot better around a few years back.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Vibrance said:


> Depends how Harrison has been training he's no mike Tyson or Ali he's plain crap but I see potential when he gets going.
> 
> David Gaye will win as much as I dislike the big gobbed ***


I take it you have issues with your sexuality then mate????? :lol:

And obviously you know your stuff, especially if you see potential in Harrison....The guy is a fcuking joke....

Haye is the best fighter this country has at the minute and we should be behind him....simples.

I love reading all the haters remarks and how they know sooo much more about any fighting sport going, yet in reality most of them are 10 stone 20 somethings and never had a brawl in their life......apart from getting beat up and their sherbert drops stolen......


----------



## METAL (Sep 14, 2008)

David Haye was at our gym a few years back, just before his back injury he sustained.

Genuinely really nice guy. I had a mate with me who is a big boxing fan and he must have spent close to 30mins chatting to him after his session. Signed some gloves for him as well.

It's all very well everyone saying what a [email protected] he is, but the vast majority of everything we see is gobbing off for the camera. He was, to us at least, a very nice guy.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I take it you have issues with your sexuality then mate????? :lol:
> 
> And obviously you know your stuff, especially if you see potential in Harrison....The guy is a fcuking joke....
> 
> ...


Says it all for me:thumbup1:

Ohh, I've forgot what some of the forum ppl have achieved in the fighting game Rob:lol:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Says it all for me:thumbup1:
> 
> Ohh, I've forgot what some of the forum ppl have achieved in the fighting game Rob:lol:


so if you've not achieved anything your not allowed opinions???


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Haye in round 5 or 6 IMO.

I've got my ticket, should be amusing if nothing else.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

davetherave said:


> honestly harrison doesn't stand a chance as he is quite simply gash
> 
> Haye isn't much better but will at least give it a go
> 
> ...


haye is a quality fighter mate and a great champion

he has done nothing wrong in his carear so far and has had some big wins

i cant honestly believe we have some experts backing harrison to win, it can only be for promoting the fight

im looking forward to it even tho i think its one sided, its not often you get such a big all english world title fight, them being heavyweights makes it even better


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

I must be in the minority as i actually like watching Haye and think he's a decent boxer, seems like a decent guy on the tv shows he's been on as well.

To me the trash talking is just a bit of fun and a way to hype the fight up a bit more, if they were both complimentary to each other would just be a bit boring imo.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Was_Eric said:


> he has done nothing wrong in his carear so far and has had some big wins


Carl thompson knocked him out...


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

I like Haye alot i think he can beat anyone around at the moment, i was a bit disgusted he took this fight but im looking forward to it anyway. 4th round knockout Dont think Audry has a chance.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

RJ68 said:


> Carl thompson knocked him out...


Thompson was a quality fighter mate, always came on at the end of the fight. No shame in being knocked out by him at all.

It was early in Hayes carreer tho'.

I do think Hayes is a bloody good fighter tbh.

Does have a bit of a chin on him tho'.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> Carl thompson knocked him out...


He also when into Mormeck's (recognised as the number 1 cruiserweight at the time) territory and got put down to come back and KO him. Lennox Lewis got KO by the average Rahman. Getting caught and KO once in your career doesnt suddenly diminsh your career efforts!

Ps David Haye ko round 6


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Its not supposed to be a personality contest ffs. Its a boxing match.

Haye is a good fighter, anyone who trys to dispute that hasn't got a clue about boxing. Its that simple.

After tonight he has to fight one of the Klitschkos though, probably Wladimir after he kos Chisora.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Its not supposed to be a personality contest ffs. Its a boxing match.
> 
> Haye is a good fighter, anyone who trys to dispute that hasn't got a clue about boxing. Its that simple.
> 
> After tonight he has to fight one of the Klitschkos though, probably Wladimir after he kos Chisora.


I think Hayes got a mandatory if he wins this first. Against Povetkin I think, then the ridiculous negotiating and politics starts up again for the Klitschko's.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyone who gets in the ring with that freak of nature Valuev and does a number on him, has no one to fear imo. The guy is just fcuking absolutely massive....

Can't fight for sh!t, but massive nevertheless...


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd expect him to relinquish the belt rather than fight povetkin.

I think Haye would stand a good chance against Wladimir. If he won that it would set up a massive fight against Vitali. That would be the biggest and most meaningful Heavyweight fight for years.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I'd expect him to relinquish the belt rather than fight povetkin.
> 
> I think Haye would stand a good chance against Wladimir. If he won that it would set up a massive fight against Vitali. That would be the biggest and most meaningful Heavyweight fight for years.


Yeah definetly could happen like that. However I watched that brain freezing fight vitali had with Shannon Briggs, he's definetly slowed since he came back from retirement. Although he was probably that slow because Briggs is so $hit.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Anyone who gets in the ring with that freak of nature Valuev and does a number on him, has no one to fear imo. The guy is just fcuking absolutely massive....
> 
> Can't fight for sh!t, but massive nevertheless...


Agreed mate, at Hayes height and weight as well, when he rocked him in the final round I couldn't believe my eyes!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

pira said:


> Yeah definetly could happen like that. However I watched that brain freezing fight vitali had with Shannon Briggs, he's definetly slowed since he came back from retirement. Although he was probably that slow because Briggs is so $hit.


That was definately a slow fight to watch, but Vitalis power was still there Briggs was hospitalised after the fight, his face was a mess.

My only fear in the fight tonight is that Harrison lands a freak ko early on. There would be no shutting him up. I fully expect Harrison to run though, for a boxer he really is afraid of being hit.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

MR RIGSBY said:


> That was definately a slow fight to watch, but Vitalis power was still there Briggs was hospitalised after the fight, his face was a mess.
> 
> My only fear in the fight tonight is that Harrison lands a freak ko early on. There would be no shutting him up. I fully expect Harrison to run though, for a boxer he really is afraid of being hit.


Ah.....good old Lennox did him tho'.....

Yeah, I know it was stopped, but Lewis would still have done him....

One of the most underrated Boxers of all time....Note I say Boxers, not fighters....


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ill be watching UFC 122! as Boxing bores the hell out of me!!

Hayes though should win in 2 rounds!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

westy125 said:


> Ill be watching UFC 122! as Boxing bores the hell out of me!!
> 
> Hayes though should win in 2 rounds!


Thanks for the reminder dude........shall sky plus it as I hate all the adverts and "Harley Davidson prep points" "The only motorcycles worth being mentioned with the UFC"....or some bollox.... :confused1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Haye is the far superior boxer.

Harrison has a punchers chance only, he is such a big guy and had all the potential, but mentally in the ring he is a pussy.

As long as Haye doesn't do anything stupid he should take him out no problem.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

David Haye is a great fighter/boxer and also a great ambassador for the sport - intelligent, articulate and urbane (and maybe even good-looking for the ladies but hell, what would I know about that).

His great problem is that he is a true Cruiserweight (At Heavyweight he has fought Valuev but he is a joke, Barret never won a fight after his fight with Haye (L2, D1), Ruiz retired after Haye so was surely on his way down). Harrison is a true HW but is not known as 'Audrey' for nothing, he is so gun-shy and taken over with fear in the ring that he literally freezes BUT he could land a big, true HW shot.............

Anyway, prediction time : Haye will win in rounds 4-6.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

davetherave said:


> Haye isn't much better but will at least give it a go


I take it you don't watch boxing then. He's leagues ahead of Harrison. Haye may be a small HW but he's the second person to stop Ruiz in 58 fights, beat Valuev and even nearly dropped him.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

What side is ufc on. Can't find it on planner


----------



## leemc (Jan 7, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> David Haye is a great fighter/boxer and also a great ambassador for the sport - intelligent, articulate and urbane (and maybe even good-looking for the ladies but hell, what would I know about that).
> 
> His great problem is that he is a true Cruiserweight (At Heavyweight he has fought Valuev but he is a joke, Barret never won a fight after his fight with Haye (L2, D1), Ruiz retired after Haye so was surely on his way down). Harrison is a true HW but is not known as 'Audrey' for nothing, he is so gun-shy and taken over with fear in the ring that he literally freezes BUT he could land a big, true HW shot.............
> 
> Anyway, prediction time : Haye will win in rounds 4-6.


pretty much summed it up there mate


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I like a little trash talk in fighting, it makes it interesting.

Yoiu have to remember that this is a business for them and they want to sell tickets, they won't do that if they touch each other up and say how much they're going to tickle each other for 12 rounds.

Anyway, Haye is in a different class to Ordinary and I think he'll smash him inside 6 rounds (unless he has a bad day at the office, or gets too cocky and drops his hands as he can......)


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Who isn't leagues ahead of Harrison? The guy is barely top 100 and Hayes an absolute joke for taking this fight. I seriously hope to god he gets his big gob shut tonight and is forced to leave the country to never be seen again! THIS ****'S RUINING BOXING!

Haye this & that, blah blah ****ing blah - Chinny COWARD! Ducked both Klitschko's countless times, Adamek, Briggs & don't come at me with that **** about Haye would beat Briggs...Briggs would ****ing murder that chinless wonder more than likely within a round! Do you think Haye could of took them shots from Vitali and still been stood there? Hahaha yeah right! He is a joke and his whole career is a joke. Beat horse faced Macrinelli - Wow who ain't? Dropped and finished by a 40yr old washed up Thompson! Dropped by a middleweight journeyman LOL! Dropped by Monte Barrett LOL! Dropped by Mormeck LOL!

The guy is a joke that has ducked more opponents than I can be ****d to tally up.

Look at his heavyweight creds...I'll tell you exactly how it is.

Monte Barrett - C level heavyweight, who was like 38 & lost 6 of his last 10. Still he dropped Haye!

Valuev - 7ft2, 37yr old sloth, biggest, also the slowest most feather fisted heavyweight in boxing history that got hammered by a 6ft1 Chagaev who Klitschko brutally ar5e raped! Valuev also got mullered by a 50yr old Holyfield and got a gift wrapped decision win & may I add Holyfield did a hell of a lot better job than Hayes hit-n'-run carry on.

John Ruiz - Lost 3 of his last 6 previous to Haye, 38 yr old man. Was never nothing but a B level (at best) heavyweight that scraped gift wrapped decisions. Lacked heavyweight power, average all round small heavyweight and still gave Haye a lot more trouble in parts than he should of.

Oh and BTW here is a video of David ''Wheetabix chin'' Haye getting knocked the **** out against a tiler that lives around the corner from me. Not only does he get put on his ****, he even does a little chicken dance LOLolololOlol!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/othersports/article-1228495/VIDEO-SPECIAL-David-Haye-knocked-tiler-considers-groutest.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

It's gonna be Haye all the way. I think a lucky punch will be the only chance that Audley has.

I really hope that Haye takes it - seems like a decent bloke to me.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Robsta said:


> What side is ufc on. Can't find it on planner


Don't think this UFC is shown on tv due to it being in Germany and they have banned the fight from being shown live or something.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anyone know what time there fight is scheduled to start?

i know the program starts at 8.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> anyone know what time there fight is scheduled to start?
> 
> i know the program starts at 8.


11pm I believe but don't quote me on it.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Who isn't leagues ahead of Harrison? The guy is barely top 100 and Hayes an absolute joke for taking this fight. I seriously hope to god he gets his big gob shut tonight and is forced to leave the country to never be seen again! THIS ****'S RUINING BOXING!
> 
> Haye this & that, blah blah ****ing blah - Chinny COWARD! Ducked both Klitschko's countless times, Adamek, Briggs & don't come at me with that **** about Haye would beat Briggs...Briggs would ****ing murder that chinless wonder more than likely within a round! Do you think Haye could of took them shots from Vitali and still been stood there? Hahaha yeah right! He is a joke and his whole career is a joke. Beat horse faced Macrinelli - Wow who ain't? Dropped and finished by a 40yr old washed up Thompson! Dropped by a middleweight journeyman LOL! Dropped by Monte Barrett LOL! Dropped by Mormeck LOL!
> 
> ...


Can't be ****d to reply to this in any great detail.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Something the so called fight gods/bodybuilders etc on here and Youtube should learn, you can't put muscles on your chin. Not even with 2g Test a week haha.

Oh I ****ing beg Audrey tags him on the chin & exposes him for the overrated yop he really is. Nothing but a bigger version of Khan with a much poorer boxing brain and defense.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Robsta said:


> What side *are the best rom-coms on*. Can't find it on planner


 :lol:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I take it you have issues with your sexuality then mate????? :lol:
> 
> And obviously you know your stuff, especially if you see potential in Harrison....The guy is a fcuking joke....
> 
> ...


totally agree with you here, how is everyone saying haye is a crap boxer? yes maybe he isnt as good the fighters of old but we dont live in the past, compared to the fighters nowadays he is one of the best in the division, all the people saying he is crap i would love to see you step in the ring with him and last a few rounds, i bet most have never even had any boxing training.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Oh and BTW here is a video of David ''Wheetabix chin'' Haye getting knocked the **** out against a tiler that lives around the corner from me. Not only does he get put on his ****, he even does a little chicken dance LOLolololOlol!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/othersports/article-1228495/VIDEO-SPECIAL-David-Haye-knocked-tiler-considers-groutest.html


and that has any sort of relevance how? it was an amature fight over 10 years ago.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

maybe we've been spoiled by interesting heroes in the past, there aren't any nowadays IMO, Haye is a cracking boxer, but just doesn't have that hero factor


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> 11pm I believe but don't quote me on it.


what.. like this you mean?:laugh:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Who isn't leagues ahead of Harrison? The guy is barely top 100 and Hayes an absolute joke for taking this fight. I seriously hope to god he gets his big gob shut tonight and is forced to leave the country to never be seen again! THIS ****'S RUINING BOXING!
> 
> Haye this & that, blah blah ****ing blah - Chinny COWARD! Ducked both Klitschko's countless times, Adamek, Briggs & don't come at me with that **** about Haye would beat Briggs...Briggs would ****ing murder that chinless wonder more than likely within a round! Do you think Haye could of took them shots from Vitali and still been stood there? Hahaha yeah right! He is a joke and his whole career is a joke. Beat horse faced Macrinelli - Wow who ain't? Dropped and finished by a 40yr old washed up Thompson! Dropped by a middleweight journeyman LOL! Dropped by Monte Barrett LOL! Dropped by Mormeck LOL!
> 
> ...


yeah, but Dan mate.........

you were absolutely sure Toney was gonna hammer Couture..

snigger:thumb:


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> totally agree with you here, how is everyone saying haye is a crap boxer? yes maybe he isnt as good the fighters of old but we dont live in the past, compared to the fighters nowadays he is one of the best in the division, all the people saying he is crap i would love to see you step in the ring with him and last a few rounds, i bet most have never even had any boxing training.


I dont think haye is crap, infact i would go as far as saying he is a very good cruiserweight.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Haha we can't get em right all the time


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Robsta said:


> What side is ufc on. Can't find it on planner


SKY channel 417 ESPN, starts at 8pm!!


----------



## dougiet (Aug 21, 2010)

sorry link aint working....ignore


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ringwalk scheduled for 9.45 lads!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> ringwalk scheduled for 9.45 lads!!!


Nice one, cheers mate. :thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

westy125 said:


> SKY channel 417 ESPN, starts at 8pm!!


Cheers dude, the wife found it for me.....Forgot it was in ze land of ze "don't tell 'em your name Pike" Germans......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Haha we can't get em right all the time


lol...fair play......but that was a biggy wrong 'un dude.....pmsl:thumb:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

To be honest I think David Haye has this fight in the bag before he's entered the ring.

However, both boxers have very good records and are 100% focused on this fight, so I hope they both perform well.

Haye has the speed over Harrison, but if he gets caught with Harrisons notorious left hand he will not be in good shape at all.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

How has Harrison got a good record...Am I missing something here...


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Robsta said:


> How has Harrison got a good record...Am I missing something here...


31 fights 27 wins with 20 knockouts, seen worse. Okay an average record.

Also, at the dudes in this thread saying Haye is a crap fighter........would tear you to shreds in a fight......


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> 31 fights 27 wins with 20 knockouts, seen worse. Okay an average record.
> 
> Also, at the dudes in this thread saying Haye is a crap fighter........would tear you to shreds in a fight......


See my post above.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Wevans2303 said:


> 31 fights 27 wins with 20 knockouts, seen worse. Okay an average record.
> 
> Also, at the dudes in this thread saying Haye is a crap fighter........would tear you to shreds in a fight......


The problem is Harrisons is the most padded record ever, he has fought and been beaten by absolute bums. He single handedly fcked boxing on terrestrial tv by shafting the BBC.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> The problem is Harrisons is the most padded record ever, he has fought and been beaten by absolute bums. He single handedly fcked boxing on terrestrial tv by shafting the BBC.


Point taken. But I have still seen far worse than Harrison.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Wevans2303 said:


> Point taken. But I have still seen far worse than Harrison.


So have I mate. Harrisons problem is he talks too much.

If he'd just won his gold at the olympics and got on with things he wouldn't be so disliked. In some ways I feel sorry for him because he is openly mocked by pretty much everyone, thing is he brought it on himself.

On a side note, other than George Groves is there anyone interesting on the undercard?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Wevans2303 said:


> 31 fights 27 wins with 20 knockouts, seen worse. Okay an average record.
> 
> Also, at the dudes in this thread saying Haye is a crap fighter........would tear you to shreds in a fight......


Its a decent record on paper but boxing is all about levels and Harrison hasnt been in with anyone beyond Domestic level imo and even with the guys he has been in with he has lost 4 times.

Its frustrating because he has got the tools and amateur pedigree to have done really well but he lacks the heart imo.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

been watching the ringside special on sky.

harrison comes across as a nice chap considering hes aboxer, doesnt seem to have that edge imo

ive got a tenner on haye to win in the 6th


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Harrison even dodged Skelton. Now I know skelton ain't a pretty boxer but I thought Harrison would've thought he himself had the skills to do a number on Matt. but he wouldn't have it.

This was when Skelton was European Champ as well...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ash1981 said:


> been watching the ringside special on sky.
> 
> harrison comes across as a nice chap considering hes aboxer, doesnt seem to have that edge imo
> 
> ive got a tenner on haye to win in the 6th


Price can't be very good tho'.......my mate has put a ton on Harrison just in case of an upset.....wasn't worth betting on Haye...

He put a knockout win only tho' as Harrison won't win on points for sure...


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Price can't be very good tho'.......my mate has put a ton on Harrison just in case of an upset.....wasn't worth betting on Haye...
> 
> He put a knockout win only tho' as Harrison won't win on points for sure...


Got a ton on Haye ko in the 7th @12/1.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

cant stand david haye anymore...all he has done is bang on and on about unifiying the titles...but he was offerd to fight either of the klitchcos for a 50/50 purse and turned it down for harrison....and he pulled out of a fight once before! personaly i hope harrison knocks him out, which he is capable of if he can catch haye! there was a thread on here recently about the smaller man having no chance...well haye gives away 3stone to harrison...lets see what happens:lol: :lol:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Robsta said:


> Harrison even dodged Skelton. Now I know skelton ain't a pretty boxer but I thought Harrison would've thought he himself had the skills to do a number on Matt. but he wouldn't have it.
> 
> This was when Skelton was European Champ as well...


I remember this. At the end of the day i know Matt isnt the best boxer in the world but he is game as fook and Audley doesnt like fighters like that, he is worried he will get hit


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Which fight was it where Audrey and the other bloke just danced around for 10 rounds ?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Which fight was it where Audrey and the other bloke just danced around for 10 rounds ?


There's been a few haha.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

MR RIGSBY said:


> The problem is Harrisons is the most padded record ever, he has fought and been beaten by absolute bums. He single handedly fcked boxing on terrestrial tv by shafting the BBC.





MR RIGSBY said:


> So have I mate. Harrisons problem is he talks too much.
> 
> If he'd just won his gold at the olympics and got on with things he wouldn't be so disliked. In some ways I feel sorry for him because he is openly mocked by pretty much everyone, thing is he brought it on himself.
> 
> On a side note, other than George Groves is there anyone interesting on the undercard?


Absoulutely agree. Talk the talk but..............


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

poor 1st round


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

After that - Boxing is now dead to me.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

the biggest night in British Boxing lool


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

great 3rd round..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

lol great fight


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Why did Harrison turn up again?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

for his pension fund!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I dunno about knocking Harrison into retirement, but the cnut should be banned from boxing for life. A world title fight and he threw one fcuking punch in 3 rounds......

I actually liked Harrison as a person, but he is fcuking pathetic for that display.

"I'm gonna knock Haye out" etc etc..

How, by fcuking looking at him?????


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

3rd round debacle.....

glad i streamed it, £15 my ****


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Boring...

Adverts...

Where is iron mike when you need him.

Games over Harrison 39 years long time for a boxer.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

YES I CAN


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Easiest £5mill Haye will make in his life!


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Didnt throw a fckin punch


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Bit crap eh


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Well that was worth it


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

TheShredded1 said:


> wtf my stream was shiit....what round did haye win in ?


Round 3...

Disappointing fight tbh but glad Haye won


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

How can Audley look himself in the mirror


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Rudedog said:


> How can Audley look himself in the mirror


Like... Hey, you just got beet up for some money...

Keeewlzzz :thumb:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

any other fighter would have treated this as the biggest fight of there life.

I am truly in shock at how bad that was.

go back to big bear you fcuking idiot. thank god I streamed it.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

You'd expect Fraudley to at least use his reach and jab hard but he's such a coward stuck in amateur fight mode. Hope he slinks off to the US and we dont have to watch him 'box' again.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

What annoys me is that useless **** is worth millions. He had a good amateur career but as a pro he's done less than nothing. I dont understand how a pro can be so cowardly


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

AJ91 said:


> With a nice paycheck in hand?


LOL true


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

...


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Audley got £1m!!!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I feel sorry for the poor souls who fell for the hype and paid £15.

Harrison is an expert at conning people out of their money. Ask the BBC.

Don't get me wrong the guy is no bum. You don't get an olympic gold medal for fk all.

The impression I get from fraudley is that anything that's not madison square gardens, 70,000 people and a genuine world title is below him. Comes across as being arrogant as fuk. Haye hardly broke a sweat.

I hope that's the last we see of Harrison in mainstream boxing. My first love and passion is boxing and Audley just does nothing for the sport. He does far more harm than good.

I'm 100% sure that he and his lackeys believe that he will be world no.1 one day. He won't. The sooner he and everybody else realises that, the better.

Now i'm going to get a couple of hours kip before the main event. Pac vs Marg. That will be interesting. If pac is 100% focused on his boxing then he'll K.O marg by rd 7/8. If his head is elsewhere then who knows........


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

you could see in audleys eyes that he was scared of getting hit.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> you could see in audleys eyes that he was scared of getting hit.


He's like that in every fight. He has no bottle whatsoever. He was an excellent amateur, but professional boxing is totally different. The moron still wont retire


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I still can't get over the fight.......

Reminded me of that film.....men who stare at goats:lol:


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

mal said:


> lol,if hay dosent knock him out inside 3 ,il shave all my hair off.


Shaver at the ready then lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mind you, the card for ufc122 ain't much fcuking better, hope the fighting is...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Robsta said:


> I still can't get over the fight.......
> 
> Reminded me of that film.....men who stare at goats:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Absolutely disgusting :cursing:

Not one punch landed in the first round! Something just didn't seem right about the whole fight tbh.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

To be honest I think the BBC giving him a contract was the worst thing that could have happened to him. Fkd him completely. He thought "I've made it" and lost his head completely. "Star in the hood" disease. 

On a completely different note, What do people think of Nathan Cleverly?

One to watch in my eyes. Give him another year or two and he'll be making waves. I promise.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Wes2009 said:


> Shaver at the ready then lol


No, he said that if haye DOES'NT knock him out within 3 rounds, then he'll shave his hair off...

Haye did knock him out in 3 rounds (the third round) = he doesnt need to shave his hair off.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Wes2009 said:


> Shaver at the ready then lol


Why? He did him inside three. Or am I being thick?


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

i miss read, i to hung with joy at winning £3330 on haye knocking him out in 3rd round waaaahoooooo 66/1 £50 loving it hahahaha


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> To be honest I think the BBC giving him a contract was the worst thing that could have happened to him. Fkd him completely. He thought "I've made it" and lost his head completely. "Star in the hood" disease.
> 
> On a completely different note, What do people think of Nathan Cleverly?
> 
> One to watch in my eyes. Give him another year or two and he'll be making waves. I promise.


Spot on with the BBC comments mate, Harrison is the reason boxing isn't shown on tv anymore.

As for Cleverly he's the best prospect in the UK imo. Pity he's welsh:rolleyes:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

the one thing that dissapoints me about british boxing is the amount that is put in on promoting specific fighters even if there crap.

take for instance guys like matt skelton or danny williams. I'm not saying these are the best guys since Tyson but I know full well that these guys are/were probably working full time in addition to fighting full time.

sickens me that someone with so much time on his hands can do so little in his career when other brit would have done so well if given the opportunity.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Spot on with the BBC comments mate, Harrison is the reason boxing isn't shown on tv anymore.
> 
> As for Cleverly he's the best prospect in the UK imo. Pity he's welsh


Ouch mate. And I repped you. Bloody Northerners. :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Wes2009 said:


> i miss read, i to hung with joy at winning £3330 on haye knocking him out in 3rd round waaaahoooooo 66/1 £50 loving it hahahaha


flippin eck, well done :thumb:

cvnt.


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

all my mates back home where betting to knock him out 3rd round so thought sod it why not, im not a betting man but I am sure glad i did today!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Wes2009 said:


> Shaver at the ready then lol


i shave my head these days lol i thought he dispached him well,

beat him up almost.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Wes2009 said:


> i miss read, i to hung with joy at winning £3330 on haye knocking him out in 3rd round waaaahoooooo 66/1 £50 loving it hahahaha


Pretty decent odds that mate,thought it would be a hell of a lot lower than that!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

tahir said:


> the one thing that dissapoints me about british boxing is the amount that is put in on promoting specific fighters even if there crap.
> 
> take for instance guys like matt skelton or danny williams. I'm not saying these are the best guys since Tyson but I know full well that these guys are/were probably working full time in addition to fighting full time.
> 
> sickens me that someone with so much time on his hands can do so little in his career when other brit would have done so well if given the opportunity.


Skelton I have time for. He was late coming into boxing. He has heart.

Danny Williams is fkn strange. From the same book as Audley but not as bad. Has the tools but his head is all over the place. A great dissapointment.

I know what you're getting at though. Look at Amir Khan. A great prospect, and he has a lot of potential but he is hyped to fk and has yet to be properly tested.


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Wes2009 said:


> i miss read, i to hung with joy at winning £3330 on haye knocking him out in 3rd round waaaahoooooo 66/1 £50 loving it hahahaha


well done mate, but where the fuk did you get them odds, ladbrokes was 12/1 on haye in 3rd round????


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Off topic but on tuesday at 10 is Tyson's life stories with him on camera talking about everything,looks good.Its on one of the 4 channels:thumb:


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

66/1? lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Jim206152 said:


> well done mate, but where the fuk did you get them odds, ladbrokes was 12/1 on haye in 3rd round????


Exchange? No high street shop would give you that price.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Wes2009 said:


> i miss read, i to hung with joy at winning £3330 on haye knocking him out in 3rd round waaaahoooooo 66/1 £50 loving it hahahaha


Pic of winning slip????


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Look at Amir Khan. A great prospect, and he has a lot of potential but he is hyped to fk and* has yet to be properly *tested.


don't worry mate, maidana will definatly test him  . Lets wait and see if he can get through him.


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Exchange? No high street shop would give you that price.


No booky high street or otherwise would give you them odds on that result.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Wes2009 said:


> i miss read, i to hung with joy at winning £3330 on haye knocking him out in 3rd round waaaahoooooo 66/1 £50 loving it hahahaha


Sorry mate but i'm calling bs on that. Harrison was 66/1 in the 3rd. Haye was 10/1 most places.


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

DNC said:


> Pic of winning slip????


x2

come on mate lets see proof


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

tahir said:


> don't worry mate, maidana will definatly test him  . Lets wait and see if he can get through him.


To be honest he needs to step up now. A clottey or a margarito would be a test.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Skelton I have time for. He was late coming into boxing. He has heart.
> 
> Danny Williams is fkn strange. From the same book as Audley but not as bad. Has the tools but his head is all over the place. A great dissapointment.
> 
> I know what you're getting at though. Look at Amir Khan. A great prospect, and he has a lot of potential but he is hyped to fk and has yet to be properly tested.


Skelton doesn't work full time anymore but used to supplement his boxing income/thai boxing (ex world champ)/K1 champ by doing Scaffolding....In fact his first ever Scaffolding van he bought off me (was my first car. An Escort mk2 orange van. I paid £300, he bought iot off me for £75 I think lol.

Fcuking Sky do my nut in. Sky plussed the Manny Pacquiao fight and as usual the fight started late, so I've seen the first two rounds before the fcuking programme finishes. GHot up early so I'd see no result as well......fcuking assholes. Is it beyond there fcuking intelligence to sort this sh!t out. Surely if they can mput 3d HDtv in the home, they can get sky plus to run a bit longer if the programme is still going.....useless fcukit cnuts......

Someone pm me a link or somethin I can watch the whole fight on as I don't want to see the result.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I haven't watched the "dance" yet but it stinks of Harrison all over.

I agree with the comments about how he can look himself in the mirror, fu*k me l think l would fancy my chances with the coward given the times l have seen him "fight" !


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I haven't watched the "dance" yet but it stinks of Harrison all over.
> 
> I agree with the comments about how he can look himself in the mirror, fu*k me l think l would fancy my chances with the coward given the times l have seen him "fight" !


Agree with that. Obviously a pay day for him. 1 punch laneded in about 7 mins of boxing is bollox.

Then to sit in the dressing room and say that he needs to regroup/ rethink where he goes from here as his goal isnt achieved YET.

He'll be boxing forever and never realise his Goals


----------



## Mav (Jul 2, 2009)

Forget about the Haye V Harrison fight, that was dull and a waste of £15. Harrison is a real joke, he has no heart for boxing. The manny pacquiao vs antonio margarito fight was awesome, a real toe to toe slug fest and it was free!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

adlewar said:


> so if you've not achieved anything your not allowed opinions???


calling professional sportmen w8nkers and tossers are not opinions, if you've not

walked the walk, you can't talk the talk.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, How about the Pacquiao fight then.....absolutely awesome....


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> calling professional sportmen w8nkers and tossers are not opinions, if you've not
> 
> walked the walk, you can't talk the talk.


How is thinking that somebody is a tosser not an opinion? I don't need to be a professional footballer to realise that Drogba is a diving c*nt :lol:



Robsta said:


> Well, How about the Pacquiao fight then.....absolutely awesome....


Agree with that mate, really enjoyed it and I don't really follow it usually.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Harrison has always been b grade hes got a massive reach yet he trys to fight on the inside.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> To be honest I think the BBC giving him a contract was the worst thing that could have happened to him. Fkd him completely. He thought "I've made it" and lost his head completely. "Star in the hood" disease.
> 
> On a completely different note, What do people think of Nathan Cleverly?
> 
> One to watch in my eyes. Give him another year or two and he'll be making waves. I promise.


Cleverly is an excellent fighter, i like Kell Brook also i think he could do very well.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Is Cleverley the Welsh guy? if so he's pretty awesome, but I was a bit dissapointed to see his dad comparing him to Joe Calzaghe.....lol......Only 45 odd wins off that comparison...


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Well, How about the Pacquiao fight then.....absolutely awesome....


amazing, thats what boxing is all about, 12 rounds of punishment from both sides. A classic in my opinion


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

:lol: :lol:



tel3563 said:


> calling professional sportmen w8nkers and tossers are not opinions, if you've not
> 
> walked the walk, you can't talk the talk.


Having the opinion someone is a ****er or tosser is an opinion.

Using your logic there wouldn't be much debate in the world :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

Robsta said:


> Is Cleverley the Welsh guy? if so he's pretty awesome, but I was a bit dissapointed to see his dad comparing him to Joe Calzaghe.....lol......Only 45 odd wins off that comparison...


yeah, nathan cleverly is the welsh guy. really good fighter and will be one to watch.

as for harrison, nothing but a pure joke! he would have been better off coming in blazing and going out in the 1st rather than doing nothing at all. Fraudley has no business boxing again imo


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

1 punch in 3 rounds - shocking.

Audley should never be allowed near a ring again.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> 1 punch in 3 rounds - shocking.
> 
> Audley should never be allowed near a ring again.


i hear they are withholding his purse

people were actually backing him to win :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> *i hear they are withholding his purse*
> 
> people were actually backing him to win :lol:


id be inclined to look in to the details of whoever granted him a licence aswell


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm still jaw dropped from how poor Harrison was. I never doubted Haye would KO him but he showed no heart what so ever and as soon as he got tagged he was on the ropes. If I was him I'd never show my face in public again, it was shamefull.


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Audley Harrison is already lining up his next fight and promises to win it.

I don't know about you, but my money is on Stephen Hawking in the second round :laugh:


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

I think the bottom line is that Haye should never have fought Harrison in the first place. The fight was never going to last more than 5 rounds and Haye knew it. I suppose he took the fight as he knew he could make a lot of money without much risk of losing/getting injured.

We all know that he needs to fight both of the Klitschko's in order to be recognised as a legendary british fighter.

I reckon that he will beat Wladamir first in March, he will then fight Vitali which i believe he will lose on points. Vitali is definitely the better fighter of the two of them even taking into account he is alot older than his brother.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i had 5euro on it ending in the 3rd round so i got 42Euro back so i was more than happy it got me a few more guinnesses in lol was in ireland over the weekend


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hayes going to retire next year i think,he'l fight one of them for

sure,before then.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Robsta said:


> Is Cleverley the Welsh guy? if so he's pretty awesome, but I was a bit dissapointed to see his dad comparing him to Joe Calzaghe.....lol......Only 45 odd wins off that comparison...


He has'nt fought 30 bums and then beat up on old legends yet, I agree.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Harrison! what a joke!!!!!!!!!! Ive had tougher fights getting my shoes off when Im pi$$ed


----------



## mma-ph (Oct 28, 2010)

Watch David Haye vs Audley Harrison Fight Video


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

personally i dont care the fight was a joke

the fight im interested in is seeing jw crush this skinny dude


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> He has'nt fought 30 bums and then beat up on old legends yet, I agree.


Calzaghe....................best British Boxer of all time if not the world.......

Not my opinion at all it's a FACT..................


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Calzaghe....................best British Boxer of all time if not the world.......
> 
> Not my opinion at all it's a FACT..................


Eh.... Frank Bruno?


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Robsta said:


> Calzaghe....................best British Boxer of all time if not the world.......
> 
> Not my opinion at all it's a FACT..................


All time it goes

Robinson

Calzaghe

Ali


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> All time it goes
> 
> Robinson
> 
> ...


I didn't think Robinson was that good, especially when Hamed beat him :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have heard whispers of Harrisons purse being with help or reduced.

I think it wouldnt be a bad thing TBH....


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> All time it goes
> 
> Robinson
> 
> ...


Ali is over rated

fought too many fighters with rubbish records to be considered that good


----------



## WestinGourmet (Oct 19, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> Ali is over rated
> 
> fought too many fighters with rubbish records to be considered that good


The fight I would love to see is the klitschkos fight each other.

Sadly though, it will never happen


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

FIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX :lol:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3229460/Moments-before-Audley-Harrison-hit-the-canvas-did-David-Haye-call-Now.html


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

:lol: saw that earlier but after looking at it again it looks like he says 'stay down'. Still a bit suspect though...


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Audley says - i am your father and haye says - Nooooooooo

thats all


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> Ali is over rated
> 
> fought too many fighters with rubbish records to be considered that good


Fought in the era which is considered the Golden Era of heavyweights. Beat allcomers including Liston, Patterson, Tyrell, Frazier, Norton, Foreman etc etc.

Of course he beat no-marks as well, he had to box so often to pay off all his wives, kids and the Nation of Islam (he did fight 61 times as a pro!!).

I will have to state "bollox" to your post. :cursing:

From Wikipedia:-

Ali is generally considered to be one of the greatest heavyweights of all time by boxing commentators and historians. Ring Magazine, a prominent boxing magazine, named him number 1 in a 1998 ranking of greatest heavyweights from all eras.[48]

Ali was named the second greatest fighter in boxing history by ESPN.com behind only welterweight and middleweight great Sugar Ray Robinson.[49] In December 2007, ESPN listed Ali second in its choice of the greatest heavyweights of all time, behind Joe Louis.[50]


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Fought in the era which is considered the Golden Era of heavyweights. Beat allcomers including Liston, Patterson, Tyrell, Frazier, Norton, Foreman etc etc.
> 
> Of course he beat no-marks as well, he had to box so often to pay off all his wives, kids and the Nation of Islam (he did fight 61 times as a pro!!).
> 
> ...


Ali will always be known as the greatest heavyweight of all time, and i dont begrudge him that, he is an amazing man and did some amazing things politically

His personality was a one off and we will never see it again, and he deserves all of the glory he gets

it was the golden ear of heavyweights, but that doesnt mean the standard was high, there were a lot of heavyweights at the top all of a similar standard, and some great and varied charactors

Frazer norton patterson would be average heavyweights today at best

his best wins were against foreman and liston and they were special fights, he had a lot of advantages in his corner against foreman, but again it was a great win

below the top fighters the heavyweight scene back then was much worse today, defences against fighters like Cooper and London today would be laughed at


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

but is he the greatest because of his personality or record? because if thats the case marciano 49-0 43kos would have to take that honour


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you seen Tysons record??

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Tyson

A lot of lower-ranked fighters in there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

again tyson had a personality and generated world wide interest outside of boxing weather good or bad. weather people like it or not he will go down as one of the great heavyweights after his 86-89 rampage


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> but is he the greatest because of his personality or record? because if thats the case marciano 49-0 43kos would have to take that honour


IMO his personality puts him in a much better position when these things are discussed, 90% of old boxing films are from that era where ali is portayed as the good guy, its drummed into that ali is the greatest and that era of heavyweights were the best there has ever been

if he didnt have the outspoken personality he had, and he hadnt have done the political side of things, do you reckon he would still be viewed the way he is?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> IMO his personality puts him in a much better position when these things are discussed, 90% of old boxing films are from that era where ali is portayed as the good guy, its drummed into that ali is the greatest and that era of heavyweights were the best there has ever been
> 
> if he didnt have the outspoken personality he had, and he hadnt have done the political side of things, do you reckon he would still be viewed the way he is?


no i dont think so. its like when people say would ali have beaten a 22yo tyson. i think it would have been a painfull evening for ali tbh.

but make a film about ali(which they did) and theres so much more than boxing to throw in which makes him great to the general public not just boxing fans


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> but is he the greatest because of his personality or record? because if thats the case marciano 49-0 43kos would have to take that honour


Yeah but apparently, Marciano had an early defeat (3rd or 4th fight) scrubbed or his manager did.

I do think tho that back then boxers may not have been as technically good as today, but had more stamina and were a tougher breed of man. I mean some early fights were like 20 odd rounds, and weren't getting stopped for cuts etc.

I think one of marciano's victories, after the fight he had 30 odd stitches to his face. Now toiday he would have been stopped for cuts and the opponent given a TKO......


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Yeah but apparently, Marciano had an early defeat (3rd or 4th fight) scrubbed or his manager did.
> 
> I do think tho that back then boxers may not have been as technically good as today, but had more stamina and were a tougher breed of man. I mean some early fights were like 20 odd rounds, and weren't getting stopped for cuts etc.
> 
> I think one of marciano's victories, after the fight he had 30 odd stitches to his face. Now toiday he would have been stopped for cuts and the opponent given a TKO......


Marciano was IMO a fu**ing amazing fighter !!

He was an animal, who had that killer instinct that Tyson had..

:beer:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

In Jack Johnsons day the rounds were 30 odd rnds or so. Plus he never actually knew his age and they reckon he was 10 yrs or so older.

Himself and Joe Louis have to be up there with the greatest of all time....imo anyways...


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Robsta said:


> In Jack Johnsons day the rounds were 30 odd rnds or so. Plus he never actually knew his age and they reckon he was 10 yrs or so older.
> 
> .


TBH another reason why I got alot of respect for Johnson is that even back in his days you could say he broke alot of rules and didn't care.

he openly stated his love for white women and all of his wifes were white. at that time apparantly he faced alot of tension from both blacks and whites.

I just think its great that someone back then could just do whatever the fcuk he wanted to do, despite all the racial tension.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

tahir said:


> TBH another reason why I got alot of respect for Johnson is that even back in his days you could say he broke alot of rules and didn't care.
> 
> he openly stated his love for white women and all of his wifes were white. at that time apparantly he faced alot of tension from both blacks and whites.
> 
> I just think its great that someone back then could just do whatever the fcuk he wanted to do, despite all the racial tension.


I agree, the man was awesome......He came to the uk iirc ans stayed quite a bit. Blew all his money so had to keep fighting, and he was quite a bit older than his age stated.

I Don't like it too much that he coached another fighter against Joe Louis..(can't remember the other fighter right now, but I do know it, one of the white Irish/American fighters iirc)


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> Ali will always be known as the greatest heavyweight of all time, and i dont begrudge him that, he is an amazing man and did some amazing things politically
> 
> His personality was a one off and we will never see it again, and he deserves all of the glory he gets
> 
> ...


Name another heavyweight with a better record than Ali.

Frazier would smash Wladamir, so would Norton probably.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Ali the best no chance

Rocky Marciano...

Joe Louis...


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

off the topic again but thought I post two highlight videos of jack johnson and joe louis.

http://www.youtube.com/user/reznick8#p/u/7/cyNGH7pFhKM

http://www.youtube.com/user/reznick8#p/u/11/cKA8f0Oya3k

probably the best highlights I've seen on old school fighters. Great quality as well.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Name another heavyweight with a better record than Ali.
> 
> Frazier would smash Wladamir, so would Norton probably.


Lewis

I dont think so mate, Frazier had a very easy reign as champ, his one victory of note was against Ali

Foreman blasted him away twice

It would go the same way against the klits


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Vibrance said:


> Ali the best no chance
> 
> Rocky Marciano...
> 
> Joe Louis...


I hate to be a cnvt but Marciano's reign as champ is renound for being a down period in heavyweight history

his biggest wins were against a 90 year old joe louis

there was noone else around at the time


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Robsta said:


> Yeah but apparently, Marciano had an early defeat (3rd or 4th fight) scrubbed or his manager did.
> 
> I do think tho that back then boxers may not have been as technically good as today, but had more stamina and were a tougher breed of man. I mean some early fights were like 20 odd rounds, and weren't getting stopped for cuts etc.
> 
> I think one of marciano's victories, after the fight he had 30 odd stitches to his face. Now toiday he would have been stopped for cuts and the opponent given a TKO......


i would imagine people in general were tougher back then but sport evolves and i truelly belive that a 20-22yo mike tyson is still the the freakiest thing we have and will probably see boxing/stregnth/speed wise .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Foreman was scarier than Tyson. Please watch "The Sunshine Showdown vs. Joe Frazier" - not against a bum but against Frazier who is one of the best, smaller heavyweights ever.

Foreman murdered him knocking him down 6 times over two rounds and lifting him off both feet with one punch. Unbelievable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

^ thing is foreman had bucket loads of power but handspeed was well..............anyway he did ok beig slow lets just say that


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> Lewis
> 
> I dont think so mate, Frazier had a very easy reign as champ, his one victory of note was against Ali
> 
> ...


So your saying beating an old past it Holyfield and an even more past it Tyson is better than defeating an undefeated George Foreman and a prime Sonny Liston who had just destroyed Floyd Patterson twice within the space of 2 minutes?

How is being blasted away twice by one of the hardest hitters in history any detriment to him or any indicator he would do against Wlad? Frazier would slip that Jab and smash him to pieces. What exactly has Wlad or Vitali done to compare to the likes of Ali, Frazier and Foreman?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> ^ thing is foreman had bucket loads of power but handspeed was well..............anyway he did ok beig slow lets just say that


Foreman had pretty good footwork, better than what he's given credit for.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Well they're aint a Mike Tyson Grilling Machine in my kitchen.

just sayin.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> Well they're aint a Mike Tyson Grilling Machine in my kitchen.
> 
> just sayin.


that was meant to be hulk hogans gig but his missus turned it down for him


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> So your saying beating an old past it Holyfield and an even more past it Tyson is better than defeating an undefeated George Foreman and a prime Sonny Liston who had just destroyed Floyd Patterson twice within the space of 2 minutes?
> 
> How is being blasted away twice by one of the hardest hitters in history any detriment to him or any indicator he would do against Wlad? Frazier would slip that Jab and smash him to pieces. What exactly has Wlad or Vitali done to compare to the likes of Ali, Frazier and Foreman?


Foreman and liston were alis best wins yes

Tyson was past it when lewis fought him but whether hollyfield was is debateable

lewis consitently beat better opponents than ali

The era of frazier ali foreman was exciting but the quality of fighter is blown out of proportion and its mainly because of Ali, noone had ever seen that sort of mouth before and no boxer had ever been that influencial politically or ever will be again


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

lewis unfortunatly didnt have the flamboyance or personality to be 'great' although went about his work way better than alot give him credit for


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> lewis unfortunatly didnt have the flamboyance or personality to be 'great' although went about his work way better than alot give him credit for


thats it dude

he was a bit dull in interviews and that sort of thing

the Klits are very effective, as good as any HW champs, but their fights are boring and the arent from america (or britain), so they will always be slagged


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> Foreman and liston were alis best wins yes
> 
> Tyson was past it when lewis fought him but whether hollyfield was is debateable
> 
> ...


Holyfield was 37 and in the next few years went on to lose to John Ruiz and a fat James Toney.

What opponents of Lewis are better than Ali's?

Please name the fighters that are better than Liston, Foreman, Frazier, Norton, Shavers, Lyle.

The 1970's is generally regarded as the golden age of heavyweight boxing. Great fighters like Ron Lyle never won a title for example. He would smash David Haye today, different gravy.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Holyfield was 37 and in the next few years went on to lose to John Ruiz and a fat James Toney.
> 
> What opponents of Lewis are better than Ali's?
> 
> ...


you say that about holyfield dude but he had just come of wins against a prime tyson and moorer, and it was almost 2 years later he lost to ruiz

look man these heavyuweights are big names you are talking about, probably be remembered for ever when a lot of other eras forgotton

but like i say, it isnt because the quality of fighter was better, it was mainly because Ali was around

Ali defended twice against Cooper and struggled, Henry was a journeyman

and it doesnt matter how many of lewis' opponents i name, their names arent as big as those from Alis era and not because they are worse boxers


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

shame riddick bowe went off the rails because i genuinly rated him


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> shame riddick bowe went off the rails because i genuinly rated him


it is mate

if he had of stuck around, and tyson hadnt of f|_|ct up then that era could have been as well known as the ali era

holyfield, tyson, bowe, lewis

politics played a big part in lewis never facing bowe and for it taking such a long time for the hollyfield fight to come off


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> it is mate
> 
> if he had of stuck around, and tyson hadnt of f|_|ct up then that era could have been as well known as the ali era
> 
> ...


bowe could take a good shot and dish it out like not alot could. cardio was pants though. ruddock was underated aswell


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> you say that about holyfield dude but he had just come of wins against a prime tyson and moorer, and it was almost 2 years later he lost to ruiz
> 
> look man these heavyuweights are big names you are talking about, probably be remembered for ever when a lot of other eras forgotton
> 
> ...


Prime Tyson ended long before the Holyfield fight. An older Evander Holyfield is his best win. Does that compare to beating an undefeated George Foreman?

They are big names because they were in some amazing quality fights, not just against Ali but against each other, for example Lyle vs Foreman is an absolute legendary fight not involving Ali, and not even being a world title fight, but it will live for the ages.

Which opponents of Lewis do you believe were better boxers than Liston, Frazier and Foreman?


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> you say that about holyfield dude but he had *just come of wins against a prime tyson* and moorer, and it was almost 2 years later he lost to ruiz
> 
> look man these heavyuweights are big names you are talking about, probably be remembered for ever when a lot of other eras forgotton
> 
> ...


Am i reading this right? you believe tyson was in his prime when he fought Holyfield?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Jim206152 said:


> Am i reading this right? you believe tyson was in his prime when he fought Holyfield?


tyson wasnt in his absolute prime when he fought hollyfield but he was still a very good fighter

tysons prime lasted only a few years, was he rubbish appart from that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> tyson wasnt in his absolute prime when he fought hollyfield but he was still a very good fighter
> 
> tysons prime lasted only a few years, was he rubbish appart from that?


after the second bruno fight it seemed to go tits up for him again


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WaxOnWaxOff is completely correct.

I enjoy discussion revolving around boxing, but to suggest the 90's was even remotely close to the quality of the 70's is patently ludicrous imo.......

I would love to be able to ask 1000 boxing afficionados what was the best era - 70's or 90's. I reckon over 950 would state 70's although, obviously, this is totally hypothetical.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

1970's heavyweight boxing, Ron Lyle vs George Foreman. Epic slugfest.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Prime Tyson ended long before the Holyfield fight. An older Evander Holyfield is his best win. Does that compare to beating an undefeated George Foreman?
> 
> They are big names because they were in some amazing quality fights, not just against Ali but against each other, for example Lyle vs Foreman is an absolute legendary fight not involving Ali, and not even being a world title fight, but it will live for the ages.
> 
> Which opponents of Lewis do you believe were better boxers than Liston, Frazier and Foreman?


yes a prime tyson lasted only a couple of years, he was still a very good fighter

As Ive said lots of times the foreman win was Alis best by a long way, he had a lot of advantages in his corner but it was still a great win

like i said, i could name a number of lewis' opponents who probably were as good as foreman, liston and frazier, but because they werent around when ali was they arent as big names

look is it so hard to contemplate that that era was no better than any other but is always remembered more fondly because Ali was around? and that Ali's stock is greatly enhanced because of who he was rather than just his boxing skills?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> WaxOnWaxOff is completely correct.
> 
> I enjoy discussion revolving around boxing, but to suggest the 90's was even remotely close to the quality of the 70's is patently ludicrous imo.......
> 
> I would love to be able to ask 1000 boxing afficionados what was the best era - 70's or 90's. I reckon over 950 would state 70's although, obviously, this is totally hypothetical.


the 70s had some bigger fights yes

but like i say in my last post

it so hard to contemplate that that era was no better than any other but is always remembered more fondly because Ali was around? and that Ali's stock is greatly enhanced because of who he was rather than just his boxing skills?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> yes a prime tyson lasted only a couple of years, he was still a very good fighter
> 
> As Ive said lots of times the foreman win was Alis best by a long way, he had a lot of advantages in his corner but it was still a great win
> 
> ...


The era is remembered and rated as the best era for HW boxing because the best fighters were around and they didn't duck each other and put on some great fights.

SIMPLES. :thumb:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> after the second bruno fight it seemed to go tits up for him again


the bruno fight was his first "competative" fight after coming out of prison

shortly after that he fought hollyfield, he was still as good as when he first came out of prison, its just that hollyfield was better


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> yes a prime tyson lasted only a couple of years, he was still a very good fighter
> 
> As Ive said lots of times the foreman win was Alis best by a long way, he had a lot of advantages in his corner but it was still a great win
> 
> ...


Who? name the fighters that were better than Liston, Frazier and Foreman, not even mentioning Quarry, Lyle, Norton, Shavers.

Ali fought against EIGHT Hall of fame fighters. Foreman and Shavers are considered in the top 5 most powerful heavyweight punchers in history.


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> tyson wasnt in his absolute prime when he fought hollyfield but he was still a very good fighter
> 
> tysons prime lasted only a few years, was he rubbish appart from that?


Although most modern boxers are considered to be in their prime in their 30's i think tyson peaked early (in his 20's) between 86 and 96.

He was still a good fighter, but a shadow of his former self when he fought holyfield. Thats my opinion on it anyway


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> The era is remembered and rated as the best era for HW boxing because the best fighters were around and they didn't duck each other and put on some great fights.
> 
> SIMPLES. :thumb:


It was great times for boxing, Ali (and his mouth) was a massive asset for the sport and millions and millions of people tuned in to boxing who never would have before or after

it will be a period remembered forever mainly due to one great man, thats taking nothing away from the opposition at the time, but that type of opposition is always there, it takes and Ali or a Tyson to really make a difference


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Who? name the fighters that were better than Liston, Frazier and Foreman, not even mentioning Quarry, Lyle, Norton, Shavers.
> 
> Ali fought against EIGHT Hall of fame fighters. Foreman and Shavers are considered in the top 5 most powerful punchers in history.


like i say dude, the stock of these men is greatly improved dude to the era they fought

can someone answer me this question please?

is it so hard to contemplate that that era was no better than any other but is always remembered more fondly because Ali was around? and that Ali's stock is greatly enhanced because of who he was rather than just his boxing skills?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Jim206152 said:


> Although most modern boxers are considered to be in their prime in their 30's i think tyson peaked early (in his 20's) between 86 and 96.
> 
> He was still a good fighter, but a shadow of his former self when he fought holyfield. Thats my opinion on it anyway


there is no doubt about that bro

he was still a very good fighter tho


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

where sport evolves the lewis era will have better boxers due to fitness nutrition and lifestyles. are they better /bigger names? no


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> like i say dude, the stock of these men is greatly improved dude to the era they fought
> 
> can someone answer me this question please?
> 
> is it so hard to contemplate that that era was no better than any other but is always remembered more fondly because Ali was around? and that Ali's stock is greatly enhanced because of who he was rather than just his boxing skills?


No, they all fought against each other and put on amazing fights, as the other guy said, they all ducked nobody. I just posted the Foreman-Lyle match up, which was not even a heavyweight world title fight.

The stock of these fighters gives that era the reputation it has, because they were f*cking good fighters!

And please answer my question.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> No, they all fought against each other and put on amazing fights, as the other guy said, they all ducked nobody. I just posted the Foreman-Lyle match up, which was not even a heavyweight world title fight.
> 
> The stock of these fighters gives that era the reputation it has, because they were f*cking good fighters!
> 
> And please answer my question.


did you know there is a stat, i dont know the precise figures but, there has been more title fights in the last 5 years genuine world champion v genuine world champion, top 10 fighter v top 10 fighter, than in the 30 years before that

it is a myth that fighters duck each other nowadays

your question is unanswerable because whoever i say will not be as big a name as those fighters of that era, so it would be easy to say no chance

holyfield beat foreman, you could say foreman was in his 40s and in his 20s when Ali beat him, but he has consistently said he was a better fighter second time around, and it is commonly proved that heavyweights mature and become better fighters on their way to 40

and better fights doesnt always mean better fighters

gatti v ward was an amazing trillogy of fights, neither were really world beaters especially not at the time of the fight


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> did you know there is a stat, i dont know the precise figures but, there has been more title fights in the last 5 years genuine world champion v genuine world champion, top 10 fighter v top 10 fighter, than in the 30 years before that
> 
> it is a myth that fighters duck each other nowadays
> 
> ...


What in this stat? in the last few years, Valuev never fought the Klitschko's, and Haye hasn't fought the Klitschko's, who haven't fought each other. And absolute ****e like Eddie Chambers has been considered top 10. In the 70's a guy like Chambers would not even be a journeyman contender.

Forget names, name the fighter and lets see the quality of the fighter compared to Frazier, Liston, Foreman etc. You seriously think Rahman, Tua, Briggs etc are better than those? are they even better than a fighter like Ron Lyle or Earnier Shavers?

45 year old Foreman winning a title in the 90's shows you how it doesn't compare to the 70's.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> it is a myth that fighters duck each other nowadays
> 
> Riddick threw the heavyweight title away rather than fight Lewis, Tyson consistently ducked Lewis.
> 
> ...


I am actually unsure if you are on the wind up so, I'm out of here :beer:


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> like i say dude, the stock of these men is greatly improved dude to the era they fought
> 
> can someone answer me this question please?
> 
> is it so hard to contemplate that that era was no better than any other but is always remembered more fondly because Ali was around? and that Ali's stock is greatly enhanced because of who he was rather than just his boxing skills?


Having not been born at the time, My view on this era is limited to what i read, and i'm sure at lot of the writtings on this era have been written with nastalgic pride and admiration manifested and enhanced by the passing of time, rather than based on objective facts and genuine unbiased opinions from the experts of the time.

Was this era better than more modern era's? i dont know. But i do think that at the time, Liston, Foreman and Frazier were very intimidating men seen by many as the scariest, toughest men on the planet(regardless of boxing skill) the only modern heavy weight who has been percieved like this from both fellow boxers/champions and general public is Tyson. Maybe this is why ali's era is remembered more fondly


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

When *Ali *was pressured he would reach out and grab the opponents head and lean down on him. He did it far too often but I don't think he ever got point penalties for this.

There's no doubt he's a great fighter but I just hate watching his tougher opponents, like Joe Frazier, being held in what is near to a choker because they are hurting him. He cheated IMO, and he got away with it all the time.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> What in this stat? in the last few years, Valuev never fought the Klitschko's, and Haye hasn't fought the Klitschko's, who haven't fought each other. And absolute ****e like Eddie Chambers has been considered top 10. In the 70's a guy like Chambers would not even be a journeyman contender.
> 
> Forget names, name the fighter and lets see the quality of the fighter compared to Frazier, Liston, Foreman etc. You seriously think Rahman, Tua, Briggs etc are better than those? are they even better than a fighter like Ron Lyle or Earnier Shavers?
> 
> 45 year old Foreman winning a title in the 90's shows you how it doesn't compare to the 70's.


tua would have took Frazier

like i say, who ever i say you will just say no he wouldnt, no point in me saying anything

Foreman wasnt great in that era, put his head down and swang, watch the ali fight, but he did only loose the one fight, so foreman isnt a great example because he beat all "the greats"

he was much better in the second part of his carear, came out with a defence which he never had before


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> I am actually unsure if you are on the wind up so, I'm out of here :beer:


there are all sorts of stories about who is ducking who and this and that

yes bowe threw away the title its hard to defend that one, but the facts speak for themselves, boxers generally dont avoid each other nowadays

Foreman, was amazing in the second half of his carear, much better technically than he was in the first


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Jim206152 said:


> Having not been born at the time, My view on this era is limited to what i read, *and i'm sure at lot of the writtings on this era have been written with nastalgic pride and admiration manifested and enhanced by the passing of time, rather than based on objective facts and genuine unbiased opinions from the experts of the time.*
> 
> *Was this era better than more modern era's? i dont know*. But i do think that at the time, Liston, Foreman and Frazier were very intimidating men seen by many as the scariest, toughest men on the planet(regardless of boxing skill) the only modern heavy weight who has been percieved like this from both fellow boxers/champions and general public is Tyson. Maybe this is why ali's era is remembered more fondly


dude this sums it up

I am not saying any era is better than any other era as far as quality fighters goes, I am just saying that that era is over hyped, and Ali will (more than likely) always be know as the best ever heavyweight but this has more to do with him and what he did outside the ring than his skill inside

I do think (as someone else has already said) nutritian, training methods, sports science means that fighters get better and better so it is likely that todays Klits would beat yesterdays Ali's


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130100

Interesting read. Some people are saying that the 90s was a good time for HW boxing (not as good as the 'Golden Age' of the 70s obviously) but a lot of the fighters ducked each other.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130100
> 
> Interesting read. Some people are saying that the 90s was a good time for HW boxing (not as good as the 'Golden Age' of the 70s obviously) but a lot of the fighters ducked each other.


 :lol: obviously

the 70s was great for boxing, There will never ever be another Ali


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I heard Audley went to the hospital after the fight and was seen by the nurse. He was coughing a lot so the nurse asked innocently if he suffered from "Hay" fever, and that as a precaution she would administer an injection. Audley became extremely nervous, on seeing his discomfort the nurse said "only one jab" to which Audley replied "I know, I know, I was trying to lure him in". She then left the room and returned with an assortment of pills and said "you need to take these combinations, it will knock out a little bit and probably floor you, but the good news is when you wake up, you will feel champion, fighting fit and ready to duck and dive again. Chin up and good luck.


----------

